# iBook palourde avec Clavier Japonais!!!



## Anonyme (6 Juin 2009)

Bonjour,

Je dispose d'un iBook palourde ayant un clavier Francais-Japonais!
Je souhaitais savoir si cela était courant?
Et pourquoi ces ces ordinateurs ont été vendus avec ce clavier mixte?

Merci par avance aux connaisseurs pour leurs réponses...

Cdlt,

JCC.


----------



## Pascal 77 (6 Juin 2009)

Bon, ze couestshionne qui tue : à quoi ressemble un clavier "Francais-Japonais"   

(une 'tite toph ?)


----------



## meilingibookg3 (6 Juin 2009)

performac44 a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Je dispose d'un iBook palourde ayant un clavier Francais-Japonais!
> Je souhaitais savoir si cela était courant?
> ...


est ce que tu parles des langues disponibles dans " International" (pour de Jaguar à léopard, maintenant pour la version 9 si tu l'as, je n'en sais rien) ? si non, soit ta palourde a été achetée au Japon, soit À mon avis, c'est que tu es en mode "japonais". J'utilise beaucoup le clavier japonais virtuel (tu trouves la langue japonaise dans international sous Léopard, maintenant avec ta palourde, si tu as la version 9, je ne m'en souviens plus), il suffit de rebasculer en langue "français".
donc, quelle version as-tu ? Où as-tu acheté ton ordi ? donnes plus amples infos...


----------



## pascalformac (7 Juin 2009)

bonne remarque
c'est pas 100% clair de quel mixte tu parles

il y a DEUX choses ( non liées)
-le choix de langue ( et/ou clavier)  dans l'OS , quelque soit le clavier physique

- le clavier physique  avec des touches  avec les 2"alphabets"
( banal avec les ordis vendus au Japon)

donc préciser
et dire où est le problème


----------



## Pascal 77 (7 Juin 2009)

pascalformac a dit:


> et dire où est le problème



Ah non, sur ce point, la question à été clairement posée !



performac44 a dit:


> Je souhaitais savoir si cela était courant?
> Et pourquoi ces ces ordinateurs ont été vendus avec ce clavier mixte?



Et vu la nature de cette question, nous parlons bien, je pense, du clavier "physique", et non d'un quelconque mappage logiciel !


----------



## melaure (8 Juin 2009)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Bon, ze couestshionne qui tue : à quoi ressemble un clavier "Francais-Japonais"
> 
> (une 'tite toph ?)



lol.

Oui on voudrais voir ça !


----------



## CBi (8 Juin 2009)

Un palourde avec clavier français-japonais, si tu parles bien du clavier physique, est à mon avis un modèle unique, résultat d'un bricolage sans doute.
Le seul clavier commercialisé au Japon étant un clavier standard JIS, dans lequel la disposition des touches, qui comportent chacune un caractère japonais, est en gros celle du clavier américain QWERTY.


----------



## melaure (8 Juin 2009)

Wahou !!!


----------



## Anonyme (21 Juin 2009)

Bonjour,

Merci pour vos réponses, il s'agit bien du clavier physique.
Et petite précision: il correspond à la photo postée plus bas mais avec un clavier AZERTY.

Cdlt,

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 16h50 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 16h49 ----------




CBi a dit:


> Un palourde avec clavier français-japonais, si tu parles bien du clavier physique, est à mon avis un modèle unique, résultat d'un bricolage sans doute.
> Le seul clavier commercialisé au Japon étant un clavier standard JIS, dans lequel la disposition des touches, qui comportent chacune un caractère japonais, est en gros celle du clavier américain QWERTY.




C'est celui-ci mais en AZERTY!

Est-ce normal de disposer d'un tel clavier?


----------



## pascalformac (21 Juin 2009)

t'as bien regardé si par hasard ce sont pas des touches modifiées ( peinture ou autocollants)?
le standard du clavier japonais  concernant la dispo des caracteres romains c'est le qwerty ( normes JIS) donc à 99% c'est du bricolé 
(ce que suggerait CBI)
regarde de très très près
 car j'ai vu des custos de mac  japonais  et on ne voyait pas de traces de loin
(du boulot haut de gamme de la custo, laques  en multicouches et ce genre)


----------



## Pascal 77 (21 Juin 2009)

Les touches (du moins les lettres) de ce clavier sont toutes identiques, elles ont pu simplement être changées de place pour transformer le QWERTY en AZERTY.

Un moyen simple pour le savoir : comparer la position des caractères japonais entre le clavier AZERTY et celui de la photo, si, pour les lettres AZQWX et M le caractère japonais est le même que sur la photo, c'est que les touches ont simplement été changées de place !


----------



## pascalformac (21 Juin 2009)

+1
c'est surement ca !
c'est tout bête les touches se déclippent et reclippent


----------



## Anonyme (21 Juin 2009)

Cela m'amuse...

...mais:

- je confirme qu'il n'a pas été customisé! J'ai démonté le clavier et l'ai observé de très prêt avec une lumière adéquate!

- Maintenant, l'idée du changement de touches me parait plus probable grâce à vos explications... Seulement il y a quelques différences sur l'emplacement. Par exemple, la touche "Pomme" en bas à gauche se trouve sur la gauche de la barre d'espace (à toucher celle-ci).

Bon, demain, je fais une photos et vous la poste. C'est bien d'avoir l'avis d'experts du Mac.

J'adore cette machine et ai vraiment l'impression qu'elle n'est pas comme les autres entre la couleur keylime et ce clavier...


----------



## pascalformac (21 Juin 2009)

performac44 a dit:


> - Maintenant, l'idée du changement de touches me parait plus probable grâce à vos explications... Seulement il y a quelques différences sur l'emplacement. Par exemple, la touche "Pomme" en bas à gauche se trouve sur la gauche de la barre d'espace (à toucher celle-ci).


ce qui est un détail, tous les claviers mixtes mac japonais ont la dispo du cliché du haut
exemple avec un macbook


----------



## Pascal 77 (22 Juin 2009)

pascalformac a dit:


> exemple avec un macbook
> http://macfannet.mycom.co.jp/special/special/images/000916ibook/000916ibook_keyboard.jpg



Tiens ? J'ignorais qu'ils avaient sorti une version "Palourde" du MacBook ? Réservée au marché nippon, je suppose ?


----------



## pascalformac (22 Juin 2009)

pas compris


----------



## Pascal 77 (22 Juin 2009)

pascalformac a dit:


> pas compris



Dur, le lundi matin ? 

Tu nous dis : "exemple avec un *macbook*"

Et tu colles une photo de clavier d'*iBook* Palourde


----------



## pascalformac (22 Juin 2009)

Ahhh ! là je comprends !
D'après le posteur du forum d'ou ca vient c'était macbook , j'ai pas verifié ses dires


----------



## Anonyme (22 Juin 2009)

Le voici en visu,
Comme je vous le disais, il y a des différences avec la dernière photo postée...

Alors les experts, a votre avis?!
lol


----------



## pascalformac (22 Juin 2009)

il est très beau!
Travail de réalocation de touches soigné

(je vois toujours pas où est le probleme d'ailleurs)


----------



## Pascal 77 (22 Juin 2009)

Après minutieuse comparaison, je confirme mon opinion, les touches de ce clavier ont été changées de place, c'était bien un QWERTY à l'origine. En effet, s'il avait été d'origine, les caractères japonais auraient été à la même place sur les deux claviers, or, là, ils ont suivi les caractères latins !


----------



## Anonyme (22 Juin 2009)

Comment ca?


----------



## Pascal 77 (22 Juin 2009)

performac44 a dit:


> Comment ca?



En démontant les touches du clavier et en les changeant de place !


----------



## Anonyme (22 Juin 2009)

Merci pour toutes vos explications...

Bonne semaine à vous,


----------



## melaure (23 Juin 2009)

performac44 a dit:


> Merci pour toutes vos explications...
> 
> Bonne semaine à vous,



Non non maintenant tu nous fait un clavier russe avec tout ça !!!    :rateau:


----------

